
Universal Install Script by XKCD – Combat Test - Artemis2
http://www.ocsmag.com/2016/04/16/universal-install-script-by-xkcd-combat-test/
======
slavik81
The line that attempts to build from source is designed to build the
repository cloned from GitHub. It seems odd to remove the git clone and leave
that in.

BTW, if you have git 2.3 or newer you could just disable the password prompt
like so:

    
    
        GIT_TERMINAL_PROMPT=0 git clone https://github.com/"$1"/"$1" $1 2>/dev/null

------
breadbox
Feels to me like you could improve a lot of the noisiness by adding || (or) to
the end of each line. So the script would stop trying things once it found
something that worked. Then maybe you could reintroduce the git clone command
-- coming near the end, it would rarely cause problems.

~~~
CiaranMcNulty
I think you mean &&?

~~~
cec
No. && would cause the next command to begin once the previous had
successfully completed. A successful install shoudn't start the next install
attempt, hence ||.

On the other hand, OP and this comment miss the beauty of Randall's
implementation, which is each operation is launched asynchronously ('&'), so
it isn't the case that you try a few approaches one at a time, i's that you
try _all_ approaches _at the same time_.

------
empath75
cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:b4rsDCg...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:b4rsDCg1gCAJ:www.ocsmag.com/2016/04/16/universal-
install-script-by-xkcd-combat-test/&num=1&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1&vwsrc=0)

~~~
Artemis2
Wow, already down?! Someone get them a CloudFlare account!

~~~
michalskop
CloudFlare is regularly blocking me (because of dynamic address I get from my
provider; I have no real choice as I live in the country and not in a city)
and being out-US, CloudFlare does not care at all. It is seriously the company
I hate most at the net. There are so many alternatives to CloudFlare. Let's
make the world a better place and use them.

~~~
lifthrasiir
> [...] There are so many alternatives to CloudFlare. [...]

Please list them (especially, those that works _for you_ ) so that we can try.

------
jpswade
[https://gist.github.com/jpswade/b5907dbb7210812d941040b3ebfb...](https://gist.github.com/jpswade/b5907dbb7210812d941040b3ebfbc504)

------
marricks
"Wow that's awesome! This could be a new defualt way to install!"

Relevant xkcd, sort of aluded to kn the end,
[https://xkcd.com/927/](https://xkcd.com/927/)

------
hardwaresofton
Yeah, this is just trying a bunch of different package managers to see which
one will work first.

When you run into a name collisions.

If someone wanted to really make some sort of macro package manager (or
package manager to end all package managers), that's one thing, but this
script is just a mistake waiting to happen)

~~~
InclinedPlane
That's the joke. That's why it was an xkcd strip.

~~~
hardwaresofton
Yeah I must have missed the sarcasm in the blog post at the end...

